# Trustworthy Seminary which accepts foreign students? (Online undergrad degree)



## deuteronomist (Nov 3, 2021)

I haven't attended any seminary yet, I have a few BA's from a secular university. A Christian from India asked me where there are inexpensive seminaries which accepts foreign students. This guy lives in India. I don't want him to be led astray by a bad seminary. He's looking to get an undergraduate degree online. As far asI know he's probably a mere Christianity type of guy, so I doubly would like to steer him in the right direction. The only seminary I am aware of which is worth its salt (maybe) is RTS. But RTS is also quite expensive. Are there any good seminaries, preferably reformed, which I can recommend to him? (im sure it needs to be as cheap as possible.)


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 3, 2021)

You need to define inexpensive brother.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Nov 3, 2021)

Is he under care for ordination? 

Also, are you saying he is looking to get an undergraduate degree from a seminary?


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 4, 2021)

Third millennium ministries (thirdmill.org), headed by former RTS prof Richard Pratt, would be a great resource for someone in that situation. Most seminaries don't do undergrad degrees (especially Reformed ones). And most Christian colleges would be out of reach financially. There are some smaller online schools that might be options.


----------



## deuteronomist (Nov 6, 2021)

iainduguid said:


> Third millennium ministries (thirdmill.org), headed by former RTS prof Richard Pratt, would be a great resource for someone in that situation. Most seminaries don't do undergrad degrees (especially Reformed ones). And most Christian colleges would be out of reach financially. There are some smaller online schools that might be options.


I'm going to check that. Thanks!


ArminianOnceWas said:


> Is he under care for ordination?
> 
> Also, are you saying he is looking to get an undergraduate degree from a seminary?


He wanted undergrad but I told him he doesn't need undergrad. I recommended CBTS or Knox (Coral Ridge)


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 6, 2021)

Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

